# Black vinyl decals for wheel center caps.



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Will the vinyl even stay on the wheels? I would just paint them the color you want (that's what I did with mine), but maybe someone else has done it who can chime in


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Will the vinyl even stay on the wheels? I would just paint them the color you want (that's what I did with mine), but maybe someone else has done it who can chime in


Sure they will. I even did mine with electrical tape and they have been on for over 2 years now.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Sure they will. I even did mine with electrical tape and they have been on for over 2 years now.
> View attachment 136937


Wow that's impressive! I guess I would think that the wheel area tends to get more wear and weather and corners would eventually start peeling up, but maybe not! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Sure they will. I even did mine with electrical tape and they have been on for over 2 years now.
> View attachment 136937


Did you cut them out right on the car? Or did you take off the wheels and pop out the center caps?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just removed the center caps (no need to take off the wheel) with a plastic trim removal tool, although a small screwdriver should also be okay, laid the tape over the bow tie and cut with an exacto knife. Probably took 5 min a wheel at most.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> I just removed the center caps (no need to take off the wheel) with a plastic trim removal tool, although a small screwdriver should also be okay, laid the tape over the bow tie and cut with an exacto knife. Probably took 5 min a wheel at most.


I wasn't able to pop out my center caps is why I posted the thread. It was honestly my laziness not wanting to pull the wheels and pop out the centers. I'll give it a go with my trim remover I have from my Fiero project and see if that will work better than a screwdriver(which i couldnt get them off with). I was concerned with scuffing the polished wheel. thanks!


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

This went smoother than I expected. My big hands don't do so well with details like cutting with an xacto knife. The kit I ordered on ebay came with enough vinyl for 4 sets of wheels and only took about 10 minutes. Now to fit the emblem vinyl.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I would just paint it with plasti dip. And if you decide to change the color in the future you just have to peel it off.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

It probably would have been easier than the vinyl for sure. The emblem kits I ordered weren't quite the right size for the emblems and needed allot of trimming to fit properly


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Guys there are a lot of different vinyls out there. The are some acrylate adhesive vinyls that will REALLY stick to the wheel. Dont buy the typical "decal" vinyl or it will fall off. Go to signwarehouse.com and check out the vinyls available. Dont buy cheap or you will regret it.


----------

